# Calgary bunny boarding??



## ReggieBush (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello,
I'm trying to find a reputable bunny boarder for an approximate 10 day stay. I've searched the internet and have found one person offering this service. Her name is Lauren and she runs the Peter Rabbit Boarding service. Does anyone have any experience with her or her service? My wife is extremely attached to our rabbit and she has some concerns. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## kagerod (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope you find someone! I wish I could offer my services, but I have a bachelour suite and it's not super awesome for more than myself and my buns.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi there, 
Users Korr_and_Sophie, and Kipcha both live in Calgary. They are both heavily involved in the rabbit world there - probably would be able to comment on this, or link you to someone who would be a good fit for you.

They are in this thread.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f17/calgary-state-emergency-flooding-75600/

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 17, 2013)

How many rabbits do you have? I have done some bunny sitting, but only for people I know or who has adopted from the rescue I work with (small rescue and I fostered the rabbits for a bit). I am limited on space and have rabbits of my own, so am careful on what rabbits I take in.


----------



## ReggieBush (Jul 17, 2013)

I have one bunny, her name is Reggie Bush. I think that I have found a place for her to stay while we are gone. She is 3 years old and has been fixed! She can be temperamental at times, but generally a very good bunny. She doesn't like to travel too much. Do you usually let the rabbits run around for exercise? It breaks my heart that the few places that would take her basically leave her in a small cage, which I don't agree with.


----------

